# ♫ "Inside the bell" - orchestral track + amazing artwork



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'd like to share with you my new piece I wrote just for fun and some experimentation with harmony and orchestration. It's perhaps the most positive and chilled music I've ever written 

The artwork used in the video is by amazing Tomasz Maronski.

WATCH ON YOUTUBE

If you like it, please keep in touch through my Facebook Page, more fun tracks are coming up soon.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Very filmic, I particularly liked your use of the harp as a 'highlight.' What was the inspiration/story behind this piece?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I like it alot. Very nice orchestration and a good piece generally. I especially like the turmoil in the harmony at 0:08


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Interesting. I wonder what orchestration sounds you used. I am guessing, EWQL Symphonic orchestra (gold edition)?


----------



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> Interesting. I wonder what orchestration sounds you used. I am guessing, EWQL Symphonic orchestra (gold edition)?


Thanks for listening! Ricardo, I used EWQL SO Gold and LASS for strings.

Cheers


----------

